# Captiva/Sanibel Island in March



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

Family is planning a trip to Captiva Island (possibly Sanibel) in March, and I haven't been to FL in years so I'm going to bring some rods along and hope for the best. 

Anybody have pointers for fishing here this time of year? It'll be early March, the first week. I am planning on fishing myself for the most part, surf and finding places to fish inshore. I know someone who charters here, and he also shark fishes - so I might book a trip with him and will definitely see if he wants to meet up one night to go shark fishing. 

From what I've seen, inshore fishing will mostly be average-sized seatrout and redfish, maybe with a few trout to 4 lbs and redfish to 12 lbs mixed in. Doesn't look like a great time for snook or tarpon, but not terrible either. Mostly average fish, although again - maybe a shot at a triple digit tarpon, or a 20+ lb snook though. That would make the trip, although I don't have any spinners that can handle tarpon. What else is swimming around this time of year?
Surf targets will mostly be pompano (if they're around), and I may bring a casted shark rod with me for sandbars, spinners, blacktips, etc.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I could help, but I think my friends are getting tired of me answering post with pictures. So all I can say is fish along the beaches for snook, and trout. Don't have to cast way out, the fish are along the beach. A DOA Night Glow 1/4 OZ. Shrimp was our best lure. Good Luck!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

No use wasting this guys post. These are some Sanibel Island beach snook caught with a 1/4 Oz. DOA Night Glow Shrimp along the beach.
View attachment 41353
View attachment 41361
View attachment 41369
View attachment 41377
Now I'm going fishing this morning 8-19-17.


----------

